# Retrofit discover media nav unit



## Blackie1964 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi all and may I start by saying thank you for allowing me to join your site. I'm hoping you have some good vw tech members that can help me out. What I have is a T6 caravelle with a factory fitted composite media dab player and want to upgrade to a discover media nav/dab unit, I have legitimately bought a second hand unit from Germany at a semi reasonable price which I was fully aware would need coding at a dealership. My dealership agreed to fit it for free as the T6 they sold me was faulty and had to go back a couple of times. They fixed my van but rang to say they could not fit the media player as they said it was not compatible as component connect had come up, I had to explain to them that was the new security measures instead of codes, and they would need to request its removal with the factor as it is not stolen. They didn't seem to get it and said they would get on to vw tech and get back to me.They go back to me and said they cant do it, it is program at the factory. They also said that the 5F control unit isn't seeing the new radio, they have not even manage to remove the protection which from my research is quite an easy task for the agents to do.So if there is anyone from VW out there that knows what they should be doing could give me detailed instructions I could pass on it would be appreciated . Regards Ian


----------



## G117SULT6 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Vw discover media*

Hi. I have the same issue. I have recently brought a second hand discover media unit and tried to retrofit to my T6 Transporter. I had component protection removed by a vw specialist using oddis. The unit worked for about 5 mins but then started locking out functions one after the other. Bluetooth media stopped working then hands free etc. The radio was the only function left working until the other day when I had another message on screen saying component protection was in place again. I have spoke to the stealers who were no help at all but did offer to sell me a new unit for £1400 + vat + fitting !! Thanks 
It seems ater speaking to many companies that there is no way round this at the moment as the unit recognises the vin number from the vehicle it was originally fitted to. So it's a waiting game or you will need to buy a virgin unit which has not been linked to a vehicle. 
If anyone can help please let me know. Thanks guys


----------



## Blackie1964 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi I have now found a company on the net offering to carry out the service and claim everything will work as it would from the factory, http://www.vagtec.co.uk . There prices on the site are reasonable compared to buying a new one from the main dealers, but if you already have your own unit and want it coding they quoted me £450 to carry out the work, must be having a laugh, i paided near £900 for it as it is. I dont see why my dealership cant carry oot the work its not as thought the unit is stolen ,i have an invoice for it, my dealership couldnt even remove the security who did you use?


----------



## G117SULT6 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Vw discover media*



Blackie1964 said:


> Hi I have now found a company on the net offering to carry out the service and claim everything will work as it would from the factory, http://www.vagtec.co.uk . There prices on the site are reasonable compared to buying a new one from the main dealers, but if you already have your own unit and want it coding they quoted me £450 to carry out the work, must be having a laugh, i paided near £900 for it as it is. I dont see why my dealership cant carry oot the work its not as thought the unit is stolen ,i have an invoice for it, my dealership couldnt even remove the security who did you use?


Hi. I used a company called AUTOTECHNIC In West Midlands. Really helpful and dealt with these guys in the past. However after they removed component protection it returned after 5 mins. I have spoke to many companies already and at the moment nobody can be of any help. I have been told they are working on it so it's either a waiting game or buy a new unit !

I have already spoke with a guy at Vagtec who has assured me they can get it to work but I don't feel overly confident with them as no one else has managed it yet and it's a 6hr round trip that may result in a waste of time ...


----------



## Blackie1964 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi from what i understand its not just a case of turning the component connect off you need your vin number coding into the unit or it will come back on. i did find the radio would work and parking sensor if you dont plug in the can plug but nothing else, so not much use.


----------



## G117SULT6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Blackie1964 said:


> Hi from what i understand its not just a case of turning the component connect off you need your vin number coding into the unit or it will come back on. i did find the radio would work and parking sensor if you dont plug in the can plug but nothing else, so not much use.


Hi. I'm going to give Vagtec a try in the near future. They offer a call out service and it although it is costly it will still be cheaper than buying a brand new unit. They say they can get it to work 110%
So let's see ...... I will keep you posted 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackie1964 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi ive been in touch with a guy in Belgium that is offering to carry out the work for less than vag tec. He has already phone my dealership for me and told them how to remove the component connect properly for me as he can not activate it for me unless this is done. Ive had it in my van turned on and off for 30 mins and it still ok. its now boxed up and on its way to Belgium ,fingers crossed, will post results when it returns. the down side is the factory fitted unit no longer works says component connect active lol. If any one is interested the instructions he gave them was fit in vehicle, connect odis, vehicle scan, go into special functions, 5f component protection, learn unit/remove protection, finish and in my case remove from vehicle and send to Belgium. Hope this may be helpful to some one as my dealership does not have a clue.


----------



## G117SULT6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Blackie1964 said:


> Hi ive been in touch with a guy in Belgium that is offering to carry out the work for less than vag tec. He has already phone my dealership for me and told them how to remove the component connect properly for me as he can not activate it for me unless this is done. Ive had it in my van turned on and off for 30 mins and it still ok. its now boxed up and on its way to Belgium ,fingers crossed, will post results when it returns. the down side is the factory fitted unit no longer works says component connect active lol. If any one is interested the instructions he gave them was fit in vehicle, connect odis, vehicle scan, go into special functions, 5f component protection, learn unit/remove protection, finish and in my case remove from vehicle and send to Belgium. Hope this may be helpful to some one as my dealership does not have a clue.


Hi. Great news. Do you have the contact info for this guy in Belgium ? What does he need from you ? The unit obviously, vin number of vehicle ? Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackie1964 (Aug 15, 2016)

G117SULT6 said:


> Hi. Great news. Do you have the contact info for this guy in Belgium ? What does he need from you ? The unit obviously, vin number of vehicle ? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi G117sult6 yes obviously he requires the unit sending and he requires vin no. Plus he asked if it had parking senor and rear view cam, also if they were factory or retro fitted. As for the guy in Belgium I have his details and website which I will post for everyone once I get mine back and I'm sure it is working okay, he has assured me it will fingers crossed. He has already achieved successfully removing the security over the phone through my dealer so I'm hopeful. According to tracking mine has left the country for Belgium so I will report on its return.
,


----------



## G117SULT6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Blackie1964 said:


> Hi G117sult6 yes obviously he requires the unit sending and he requires vin no. Plus he asked if it had parking senor and rear view cam, also if they were factory or retro fitted. As for the guy in Belgium I have his details and website which I will post for everyone once I get mine back and I'm sure it is working okay, he has assured me it will fingers crossed. He has already achieved successfully removing the security over the phone through my dealer so I'm hopeful. According to tracking mine has left the country for Belgium so I will report on its return.
> ,


Awesome ! About time this issue is sorted. Fingers crossed all goes well. Thanks again 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G117SULT6 (Aug 23, 2016)

G117SULT6 said:


> Awesome ! About time this issue is sorted. Fingers crossed all goes well. Thanks again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey Blackie1964 
Have you had any joy yet with the unit ? 
Regards. Craig 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackie1964 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi not got it back yet, begining to think i had been ripped off,originally he told me he was having some issues with it but should be sorted now. Then he had gone away and he would ship when gets back, heard no word so emailed again and received a very short email saying sorry sent yesterday. waited another week nothing arrived so i asked for some tracking info as it should not take a week especially as i was charged over 30 euro +vat postage. I got a call from him yesterday apologising he had found my parcel in his shop it had not been picked up for delivery , he has promised to sort, i have now received a tracker and it says it was scanned in at Gatwick this morning  so should be here monday. lets hope it works.


----------



## Blackie1964 (Aug 15, 2016)

*Its finally back*

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Touch wood fitted in van and been on for an hour or so, 
Sat nav working
phone calls working
radio working
voice command working
traffic i think is working.
app connect seems to be activated but not finding my iphone

It also no longer seems to have wifi in the setup which it did have, not sure if it is needed or not, emailed the guy for more info.


----------



## 20V1.8T (Jan 30, 2006)

blackie1964 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Touch wood fitted in van and been on for an hour or so,
> sat nav working
> phone calls working
> ...


subscribed!


----------



## G117SULT6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Blackie1964 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Touch wood fitted in van and been on for an hour or so,
> Sat nav working
> phone calls working
> ...


Good to hear. How much did it cost you in the end ?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackie1964 (Aug 15, 2016)

G117SULT6 said:


> Good to hear. How much did it cost you in the end ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi including return postage £400, expensive i know but it was that or a very expensive paper weight . Not sure what the other post is asking by subscribed?????. Not heard from the guy in belgium yet about the other issues, but at least it is usable and proves it can be done when others say it cant. Do you need the wifi ? not sure my previous stereo didnt have it so im not going to miss it lol. i would like the apple car connect to work but again i didnt have it before. will post and let you know if i get the couple of issues sorted.


----------



## G117SULT6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Blackie1964 said:


> Hi including return postage £400, expensive i know but it was that or a very expensive paper weight . Not sure what the other post is asking by subscribed?????. Not heard from the guy in belgium yet about the other issues, but at least it is usable and proves it can be done when others say it cant. Do you need the wifi ? not sure my previous stereo didnt have it so im not going to miss it lol. i would like the apple car connect to work but again i didnt have it before. will post and let you know if i get the couple of issues sorted.


That's not a bad price. I have recently had mine done by Vagtec. My patience got the better of me . Cost me £420 in the end but I'm not completely happy. My radio isn't working , no FM AM or DAB signal ?? The guy tested the antennas and all were fine ,even tried the old unit so new unit may have a fault. Everything else works but it's the same case here , no car net and no wifi. These have to be activated via your dealer apparently. Tried to register car net through VW but says my vehicle doesn't support this function !!
Not sure what to do now as I brought this unit in the belief I would have all these functions working.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackie1964 (Aug 15, 2016)

G117SULT6 said:


> That's not a bad price. I have recently had mine done by Vagtec. My patience got the better of me . Cost me £420 in the end but I'm not completely happy. My radio isn't working , no FM AM or DAB signal ?? The guy tested the antennas and all were fine ,even tried the old unit so new unit may have a fault. Everything else works but it's the same case here , no car net and no wifi. These have to be activated via your dealer apparently. Tried to register car net through VW but says my vehicle doesn't support this function !!
> Not sure what to do now as I brought this unit in the belief I would have all these functions working.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That doesn't sound good. My unit when I first bought it and tried it it said I had contact dealer for voice ,traffic and app connect but since it can back voice command now works,traffic screen comes on ,although it is not reporting owt and app content asks me to select a device but it is not finding my iPhone but it is seeing an android ,so I'm at a bit of a loss at the moment. I'm guessing they are activated as it is not asking for codes or contact dealer. Hope you get your radio sorted, MMI REPAIR CENTER mmirepair.com did mine I believe he does repairs as well as long as your not in a rush lol.


----------



## G117SULT6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Blackie1964 said:


> That doesn't sound good. My unit when I first bought it and tried it it said I had contact dealer for voice ,traffic and app connect but since it can back voice command now works,traffic screen comes on ,although it is not reporting owt and app content asks me to select a device but it is not finding my iPhone but it is seeing an android ,so I'm at a bit of a loss at the moment. I'm guessing they are activated as it is not asking for codes or contact dealer. Hope you get your radio sorted, MMI REPAIR CENTER mmirepair.com did mine I believe he does repairs as well as long as your not in a rush lol.


I know ! Just want this sorted so I can get on with other mods. Sounds like you are doing better than me lol. Thanks I will get in contact with them. Hope you get the small issues sorted 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

